# Crysis 2 announced for Consoles and PC



## sohancool (Jun 1, 2009)

*Today EA and Crytek announced Crysis 2 for the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC.*

The next instalment of Crysis will be the first game built on Crytek's *CryENGINE 3* and will be released for the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC. EA will publish the game. 

"The development of Crysis 2 marks a major stepping stone for our studio," said Cevat Yerli, CEO and President of Crytek. 

"This is not only the next game in the Crysis franchise, it’s the first title we are developing for consoles and the first title being built on CryENGINE 3. We are excited to have the support of EA Partners again as we work together to make the launch of Crysis 2 a huge event." 

Following the announcement of CryENGINE 3 for consoles, it was inevitable that Crytek's next game would be for multiple platforms, but it wasn't obvious that it would be Crysis 2. 

"Nothing speaks more to the success of the EA Partners program than when a studio the calibre of Crytek continues to work with us," said David DeMartini, Senior Vice President and General Manager of EA Partners. 

"Crytek is already one of the elite PC development studios in the world and we are excited to have the opportunity to partner with them in bringing their award-winning technology and gameplay to more platforms and a wider audience with Crysis 2."

*Source:-*
*www.gamezine.co.uk/news/crytek-announces-crysis-2-consoles-and-pc-$1300130.htm


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 1, 2009)

i thought Instincts was their first console release.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2009)

instincts was only for xbox...this is gonna be a multiplatform...hey wht abt crysis for wii!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

Superb. Any idea about release date?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 2, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> instincts was only for xbox...this is gonna be a multiplatform...hey wht abt crysis for wii!!


Waggle waggle in a sh1tty looking environment and get best game of the year award, yeah seems like a profitable idea.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 2, 2009)

cry engine 3??

damn!! i need a system upgrade


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2009)

no need of any system upgrade i guess....it wud be optimised well enuf to run on mid range systems...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jun 3, 2009)

They could have done with a better teaser even if it meant a few seconds of CGI.This teaser was lame  .


----------



## ayuboy (Jun 3, 2009)

yaaa.... I believe the XBox 360 verz would be better than PS3 cuz of higher RAM and GFX hardware DRAM


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 6, 2009)

Darn! Another good series ruined... I thought this would continue the legacy of the CryEngine and set a new point in gaming graphics... guess I was wrong.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2009)

@psycho...another good series ruined??...didnt get u man...


----------

